# dog show Etiquette?



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am going to my first golden speciality and was wondering if it is allowed to take pictures at such shows? thanks!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Depends, usually if they are outside you are fine taking pictures. You should check the "Premium List" for that show just to be sure. 
Which Specialty are you attending?


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Interesting question...Every show i've been to, people are taking candid, random shots of the Goldens..I've never questioned it...always assumed it was not against any rules....I've even had people I don't know send me photos of my dog in the ring! (They send them via E-mail as well as snail mail after looking up my info in the catalog:uhoh: ).... Hope you enjoy the show...are you taking Rachel?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I've never been to a show where they prohibited cameras but they might want you to refrain from using a flash in certain areas so as not to disrupt the dogs & handlers. I'd ask at the main check-in desk just to make sure.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Did you go to the show at the Maryland State Fairgrounds?

I take pictures all the time, and have never been questioned about it. I never even gave it a thought! I'd stay away from a flash if it is an indoor show. The fairground buildings are usually poorly lit, and a flash could be distracting for the dogs, and could also get dirty looks from some less then friendly handlers!  Did you have a good time?


----------

